# تقنية جديدة لنقل البيانات بسرعة 800 ميغابايت في الثانية



## دولان (12 أغسطس 2011)

طوّرها معهد ألماني رائد في الاتصالات المتنقلة

تقنية جديدة لنقل البيانات بسرعة 800 ميغابايت في الثانية 
عبر لمبات الإنارة الأربعاء​
10 رمضان 1432هـ - 10 أغسطس 2011م 


استطاع باحثون من معهد "فراونهوفر هاينريش هيرتز للأبحاث" في برلين تسجيل رقم قياسي جديد في نقل البيانات لاسلكياً عبر الضوء المرئي والذي يبلغ قدرته 800 ميغابايت في الثانية. 

ووفقا لباحثي المعهد، الذي يعتبر رائداً في مجال الاتصالات "المتنقلة "السلكية واللاسلكية" ذات النطاق العريض والشبكات الضوئية والتصوير الإلكتروني، فإن لمبات الإنارة مستقبلاً لن تستخدم للإضاءة فحسب، بل ستتولى مهمة نقل البيانات وإمكانية الدخول عبر شبكة الإنترنت، وبذلك تكون قادرة على نقل أفلام بدرجة وضوح فائقة الجودة من دون أي تشويش، وبسرعة عالية بين الهواتف الذكية وأجهزة الكمبيوترات الدفترية "اللاب توب" بشكل سلس وبطريقة آمنة.

شبكات محلية لاسلكية :

وبالتالي من الممكن جدا أن تصبح مصابيح LED العادية المدمج بها بعض المكونات والأجزاء الإضافية، بمثابة شبكات محلية لاسلكية بصرية "WLAN". وبذلك ستتحول الإضاءات المثبتة بالأسقف إلى محطة إرسال واستقبال. 

(ويعتبر المبدأ القائم عليه فكرة هذه التقنية بسيط، حيث تعمل مصابيح "LED" الثنائية الباعثة للضوء على إظهار أشعة ضوئية لايمكن رؤيتها بالعين المجردة. هذه الأشعة قادرة على نقل المعلومات والبيانات بواسطة محطة إرسال واستقبال مركبة). وتتميز هذه التقنية المعروفة بـ
"Visible Light Communication"​بعدة خصائص أبرزها توفيرها للكهرباء، فضلا عن قدرتها الفائقة على نقل البيانات والإضاءة في وقت واحد.

ولقد تم تطوير تكنولوجيا "الاتصالات عبر الضوء المرئي" في الأساس من قبل علماء معهد "فراونهوفر هاينريش هيرتز" وبالتعاون مع معامل خاصة بشركات عالمية رائدة في مجال الإلكترونيات مثل شركتى "سيمينز" و"فرانس تيليكوم أورانج".

وقد نجح باحثو المعهد في نقل إشارات وبيانات ومعلومات تصل إلى 800 ميغابايت في الثانية بواسطة أضواء مصابيح LED المختلفة من أحمر وأزرق وأخضر وأبيض داخل المعمل.

يُذكر أنه في عام 2010 بلغت أقصى سرعة لنقل البيانات عبر الضوء المرئي 500 ميغابايت في الثانية.

وبشار إلى أنه في نهاية مايو الماضي، تمكن الباحثون بواسطة مصابيح "LED" من إضاءة غرفة مساحتها أكثر من 10 متر مربع، وفي الوقت نفسه من نقل بيانات بقدرة تبلغ 100 ميغابايت في الثانية من دون أية مشاكل أو عرقلة في عملية الإرسال أو الاستقبال. وهذا يعني أنه من الممكن تشغيل أربعة أفلام فيديو بوضوح على أربعة أجهزة "لابتوب" في الوقت ذاته، وذلك طبقاً لما قاله أحد الباحثين بالمعهد، ويدعى "أناجنوستس باراسكيفوبولوس".

ولكن يؤكد العلماء على عدم إمكانية إحلال تكنولوجيا الاتصالات عبر الضوء المرئي محل شبكات الاتصالات المحلية التقليدية أو ما يعرف بـ"WLAN" وكذلك "PowerLAN" وأيضا "UMTS".

قريباً في المصانع والطائرات :

ويعتبرون أن هذه التقنية يمكن استخدامها في أماكن يمكن الاستغناء فيها عن الشبكات اللاسلكية، ففي المستشفيات على سبيل المثال، يمكن استخدام جزء من قدرة مصابيح غرفة العمليات في توجيه "روبوت" أو إنسان آلي داخل غرفة العمليات أو تشغيل أجهزة الغرفة أو جهاز أشعة "إكس راي".

وهذه التكنولوجيا أيضا مفيدة على متن الطائرات، فقريبا جدا سيكون بمقدور الركاب استخدام شبكة الإنترنت على أجهزتهم الخاصة أثناء السفر. في الوقت نفسه سيوفر لمصنعي الطائرات مبالغ طائلة يتم إنفاقها في إنشاء كيلومترات من الكابلات. وكذلك يمكن الاستفادة من هذه التقنية الموفرة للطاقة في عدة مجالات أخرى، فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن استخدامها داخل صالات المصانع، حيث إنه في كثير من الأحيان تؤثر الشبكات اللاسلكية وشبكات الراديو سلبا على كفاءة وفاعلية الأجهزة وبالتالى على عجلة الإنتاج.

الجدير بالذكر هنا أن باحثي المعهد يتطلعون لعرض نتائج أبحاثهم المذهلة وما توصلوا إليه في هذا المجال وفي هذه التقنية بالذات خلال معرض
"IFA"​وهو اختصار لـ
"Internationalen Funkausstellung"​
بالألمانية ويعني بالعربية "المعرض الدولي اللاسلكي"، وهو واحد من أقدم المعارض الصناعية التي تقام سنوياً بألمانيا، ومقره قاعات أرض المعارض تحت برج الإذاعة ببرلين، والذي سيتم انعقاده في الفترة من 2 إلى 7 سبتمبر المقبل.​


----------



## amirengineer (13 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يفيدك كما أفتنا يا بشمهندس


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (13 أغسطس 2011)

مصدرك ؟


----------



## دوج دوج (13 أغسطس 2011)

كويس جدا جدا


----------



## Mohammad Altah (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للمعلومة


----------



## AbedAZaben (15 أغسطس 2011)

شاهدوا فيديو عن التقنية
http://www.ted.com/talks/harald_haas_wireless_data_from_every_light_bulb.html


----------



## mohamad.alani (6 نوفمبر 2011)

thankyou


----------

